# Celebration of life for Jimmy BEAR Pugh



## biker13 (Jun 17, 2017)

Had a celebration of life for Bear Pugh today in Carrolton,Jimmy passed away monday.Prayers for the family.RIP Bearpugh


----------



## speedcop (Jun 17, 2017)

our prayers sent


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2017)

Sad news.


----------



## sparky (Jun 18, 2017)

Im sorry to hear that


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2017)

Our thoughts and prayers to his Family and Friends.

Was this him?

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=7718


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasn't he a mod at onetime. ?


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Our thoughts and prayers to his Family and Friends.
> 
> Was this him?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=7718



Yes, that was him.



kmckinnie said:


> Wasn't he a mod at onetime. ?



He was, he had the animated avatar of a bear walking.

Bear definitely had a rough time lately, at least now he's free of pain.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 19, 2017)

Prayers sent, he was a nice man. I talked to him several times. He use to always have a pistol for sale and you had to go to him because of his health problems. Rest in peace.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2017)

georgia357 said:


> Yes, that was him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A banner has been added under his username. 

Again, thoughts and prayers....


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2017)

Sad news. He was a gentleman in all respects.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Wish I could have met him,,,, prayers sent for his family,,,,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2017)

So sad to see this.
Prayers and thoughts for the family.


----------

